# 2-cycle carb adjustment



## wiltur (Jun 9, 2007)

I'm going nuts trying to figure out how to set a 2-cycle carb.
Machine: IDC 580 weedwacker.
Problem: Starts; warms up idling; won't continue idling; stalls; won't restart.
History: Reworked carb (Walbro WT192 - 10); squirted carb cleaner into intake fuel port; let sit for maybe 10 min. 
Replaced fuel lines w/ Tygon tubing, except for return line carb > bulb primer, which doesn't seem to be critical, since bulb is a "sucker".
Idles fast; speed not sensitive to Lo needle setting, except that too much CW adjustment seems to kill engine.

Got any ideas about how to fix this? Source for "how-to" manual?

Thanks for reading to here.
Grace & Peace.
wiltur


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

I think you are going to need a new diaphgram and gasket kit. Disassemble the carb and soak in a bath type cleaner then blow out all the little holes and cracks and crevases with carb or brake parts cleaner. When reassembling(if you happen to use a rebuild kit) install the original metering arm since it will have the proper adjustment. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

You can go to www.walbro.com they have a lot of info on their carbs. Have a good one. Geo


----------

